# etching



## radamwarner (May 20, 2005)

I have several bottles that have etching on the ouside surface. Would tumbling cure this problem?


----------



## GuntherHess (May 20, 2005)

you would have to tumble first with a coarse cutting abrasive, then use the normal polishing compounds. You have to be careful using the coarse compounds, they can do a number on embossing.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 20, 2005)

tumbling with a cutter will remove some or most of all lite etching. the heavy stuff takes a strong cutter, but that will hurt your embossing.

 take a look at bottletumbling.com

 rick


----------

